# padding the inside?



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I am doing some boxes and want to pad the inside. Does anybody have any experience with this?

Thinking a silk type fabric with some type of padding/filler under it.

Thanks for the help
Mike


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Only thing I have used in that area was some sticky back felt and it worked pretty well, but I'm not sure about a padding as you are talking about.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You can get 1/16" thick foam sheets at a crafts store. Glue it to a piece of cardboard (non corrugated) that has been cut about 1/16" smaller all around, than your box interior. Then cut your fabric about 1/4" bigger all around than the cardboard. cut in diagonals (wife calls the "darts") at the corners so you can pull it tight and glue it on the underside of the cardboard. Fits like a glove.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm buliding some jewelry (Bandsaw) boxes for the wife's jewelry show in Jan. and I am going to use the spray in flocking. I already have the stuff, I will let you know how it works.

Spray on flocking link.
Flocking


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I would 2nd Gene's post I have done it a time or two, but I used 1/8" MDF I didn't use darts I just pulled it around the rounded corners and glued it in place to the backside of the MDF,,,I did need cut the parts short by about 1/8" on all edges so I could get all the parts in place without using a hammer just a nice press fit..I got the stock from auto seat cover shop ,they use it for dash boards,etc.


=========



Gene Howe said:


> You can get 1/16" thick foam sheets at a crafts store. Glue it to a piece of cardboard (non corrugated) that has been cut about 1/16" smaller all around, than your box interior. Then cut your fabric about 1/4" bigger all around than the cardboard. cut in diagonals (wife calls the "darts") at the corners so you can pull it tight and glue it on the underside of the cardboard. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The neat thing about the method I advanced is that, if you want, you can line the box sides in the same manner and glue them in place.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

jd99 said:


> I'm buliding some jewelry (Bandsaw) boxes for the wife's jewelry show in Jan. and I am going to use the spray in flocking. I already have the stuff, I will let you know how it works.
> 
> Spray on flocking link.
> Flocking


It works great for band saw boxes. I've even sprayed it in the surrounding part that forms the cavity for the box. Covers goofs:dance3:


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*finished product*

Ended up going with a thick valour over a thin piece of cardboard. I worked well and looked nice for the jewlery and nick-nack box. Didn't end up doing any ornament boxs.

I think I would use a thin foam if the product was at all fragile. Probably with the thin cardboard backer and glue the fabric to the back of cardboard.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mike.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

check this site they have everthing for what you want to do And will be better I have use this stuff for yrs I have made 100's of jewelry box and have sprayed the suede inside Sure is good stuff DonJer Products Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Flocking Rayon Nylon Fibers Adhesive Applicators Kits


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*suede*

Thanks Del

I don't think this will work the my current project but I would like to try it on some boxs soon.

Mike


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have also used the Suede Tex flocking for a cutlery canteen where the shapes of the utensils were routed out as was the Logo for the cutlery and it worked a charm. It is not a padded finish of course but gives a nice soft feel and look to the item.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've chosen the way I line my jewellery and trinket boxes.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*finished padding*

This is what I ended up with. 

I used some cardboard like from a shirt packaging and some 1/8" packaging foam and elmers all purpose glue on the fabric to the back of the cardboard.
I used a hot glue gun to hold in the panles.

The toughest part was getting the fabric to fold over nice on the top edge so I didn't have a little flap sticking up in the corner or the cardboard showing. Fairly happy overall though.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me Mike.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*ring box*

this is the newest try. It was probably more difficult then the larger box. 

After several failed attemts, due to the corners hanging out over the low sides I ended up using two pieces of foam on one piece of cardboard and shoving the fabric down between the two foams and glueing to the cardboard. After that dried I used a sewing needle and thread to pull the faric around the back.


----------

